# Where can i buy a wireless flexible keyboard for an android mobile?



## Chetan1991 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi ppl.
I'm gonna buy an android mobile soon; most probably lg o1, and i thought it would be great to have a keyboard wich i could carry around easily like the mob.
So has anyone bought one? How much did it cost?


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 22, 2011)

Haven't bought or used one..But
Try this link. Its a simple google custom search engine.
There is also dealextreme.com


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 22, 2011)

It didn't work man.  All the results in Your links are about wired flexible keyboards, and dealextreme isnt an indian website.
BTW there's a kewl keyboard on amazon for $ 21. How much would it cost (incl. Shipping)?


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 22, 2011)

but dealextreme ships to India for free


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 22, 2011)

Found 'em!
But now i'm stuck with a dillema; to buy this one:
$17.70 - 49-Key Mini Rechargeable Bluetooth Wireless QWERTY Keyboard for Windows/Symbian/iPhone Mobile - Keyboards

or this one:
$21.50 - Flexible Silicone Bluetooth Foldable Keyboard - Black + White - Keyboards

the foldable one would need a hard surface to place on and its keys are wierd but its more easy to transport. Which one do you think would be best?
Also, arent there such kbds available in india?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 23, 2011)

buy a foldable keyboard and get a USB to mini USB connector.. dat wud cost around 200rs i think.. wont dat work


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 24, 2011)

I dont know. Can keyboard be connected to android mobs that way? I doubt a mob would be able to power the the kb through usb, or would it?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

ask vendors only.. 
oderwise $19.45 - 49-Key Mini Rechargeable Bluetooth Wireless QWERTY Keyboard for Android/Windows/Symbian/iPhone - Keyboards 
this is the only option left i think


----------

